# Looking for aftermarket parts for 1998 Nissan Maxima GXE



## 1998nissanmaximagxe (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm looking for reliable websites where I can buy turbos, body kits and that sort of thing but most of the ones I've look at look kinda shady and or just have like 2 parts for my year make and model so I just wanna know if there is any reliable sources for aftermarket parts for my 1998 Nissan Maxima GXE


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are thousands of high performance web sites. However here are some of the reliable sites that you can rely on and not be afraid to get robbed:

- [ame]https://www.amazon.com/1998-Nissan-Maxima-Parts-and-Accessories/e/B004CGJZ7C[/ame]
- https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/find/1998-nissan-maxima-parts 
- https://www.ebay.com/motors/carsandtrucks/Nissan/Maxima/1998
- https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/nissan,1998,maxima,3.0l+v6,1316803
- https://www.stillen.com/vehicles/1998-nissan-maxima.html


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if any of those sites would be helpful for turbos and body kits, as most are for stock replacement parts. I would check a "Maxima specific" forum and see what they use, like Maxima.org. 

https://maxima.org/forums/


----------

